# Teste ao sismometro junto à Lagoa do Congro



## fablept (24 Dez 2011 às 19:51)

Boas..

A principal razão de ter escolhido os geofonos a outros tipos de sensores, foi pelo seu tamanho e peso, posso transportar muito facilmente e fazer uns testes. Hoje fiz um pequeno teste de uns míseros 20mnts (é véspera de Natal ainda por cima andei perdido nas canadas) ao pé da Lagoa do Congro (S.Miguel-Açores).

Escolhi esta zona, pois segundo o CVARG "Actividade sísmica na região Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel) mantém-se ligeiramente acima do normal":




Bola azul foi onde estive.




Vista para a Lagoa do Congro



Não arranjei nada para fazer um buraco na terra, só consegui enterrar os pins da caixa dos geofonos. (O pormenor do estrume de vaca ao lado)



Resultados dos 20mnts (Geofono Vertical):




Teste: bati com o pé no chão a 15mtrs para confirmar se estava tudo ok.
Jipe/Carro/Carrinha: Infelizmente não afastei o sismometro suficiente da estrada.

*1* Não houve um carro que passa-se nesse momento, e o que diferencia do registo dos carros é a forma como inicia, enquanto num carro nota-se perfeitamente o carro a aproximar-se, neste registo, o movimento inicia de forma abrupta. Não senti nem ouvi nada, mas estava dentro do carro a ouvir música.








*2*
Este registo foi mesmo muito fraco, consegue-se ver que tem um aspecto semelhante ao *1*.




Da três uma:
Ou tive mt sorte para conseguir registar um evento em excelentes condições num espaço de tempo tão curto.
Ou realmente está a haver muita actividade sísmica na zona mas com uma magnitude muito reduzida.
Ou aquilo não é um sismo. 

Vou ficar à espera para ver se actualizam a lista de sismos. Quando tiver oportunidade, hei-de fazer mais testes de campo 

Qualquer opinião, sugestão é bem vinda!


----------



## Zapiao (24 Dez 2011 às 22:02)

Esse instrumento é fiável?


----------



## fablept (25 Dez 2011 às 01:15)

Até agora não vi erros que pudessem ser confundidos com um sismo, dos muitos testes que já fiz, quando o conversor analógico-digital tem um erro retorna o resultado a 0 ou ao máximo da resolução (8milhões). Erros do sensor não acredito que haja de forma a ser confundido com um sismo, se houver pode ser um pico, mas picos variáveis durante vários segundos nunca vi. 

Eu tenho quase a certeza que aquilo foi um sismo com um epicentro muito próximo de mim..a frequencia do registo *1* anda à volta dos 4/5Hz, enquanto o registo dos carros anda à volta dos 10/15Hz.

Mas se nem o IM/CVARG indicarem um sismo a aquela hora, vou tentar contactar o CVARG para confirmar se foi um sismo ou não. Eu tb tou desconfiado com a sorte que tive de passado 5mnts de ter ligado o sistema ter registado alguma coisa..


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2012 às 22:04)

No sábado fiz mais um teste, desta vez no Monte Escuro (37,7845  -25,4385):














Acho que na estação meteorológica está instalado um sismometro, mas não tenho acesso aos dados.
Do outro lado do monte em direcção ao trilho Fogo-Vila Franca há uma pedreira, estão a destruir o monte

Plot..



Não tive tanta sorte como da primeira vez, estava muito vento de Norte e havia uma estrada a cerca de 60m, que apesar de ser uma zona muito isolada possivelmente passou algum carro durante esse período..mas como não via, não consigo confirmar.

Não consegui extrair nada que parecesse um sismo, acho que todos os movimentos registados deve-se ao vento ou a algum carro. O "ignorar" foi quando tive que aproximar-me do sensor.

Deixo aqui o ficheiro sac para quem quiser analisar..o melhor freeware para analisar os dados é o SeisGram2K

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15802004/monte_escuro_14_01_2012.sac

Proxima tentativa será ou nas Lombadas, Lagos ou na zona da Lagoa do Congro..um dia destes


----------



## fablept (28 Jan 2012 às 00:47)

Vou continuar neste tópico alguns registos de sismos, no outro tópico "Construir um sismometro" fica para quem tiver interessado em fazer um sistema..

Lá de vez em quando encontro algo no plot muito semelhante a um sismo, mas como o IM não informa todos os sismos nos Açores, não tenho confirmação oficial. Ontem tive um registo às 12:59 e hoje à 13h tive dois registos seguidos (com 2 minutos de diferença!), como estes 3 eventos foram registados à hora do meio dia tenho muito ruído (quase que não se vê no plot)..mas com filtros consigo retirar isto:





Foram dois registos muito fracos, a estação CMLA tambem tem estes dois registos, por isso devem ser sismos..a sua localização não faço a minima, talvez na zona do Fogo-Congro?


----------



## fablept (5 Fev 2012 às 01:01)

Sismos com hora marcada? Desde o dia 26 de Janeiro que registei 4 sismos sempre à mesma hora: 13h (mais minuto, menos minuto)

26 de Janeiro






2 de Fevereiro




A estação sismica CMLA tb registou estes 4 eventos.


----------



## irpsit (5 Fev 2012 às 22:59)

Como é que construo um geofone?
O que preciso de comprar e quando custa?

Por outro lado, se quiser comprar um ou um sismográfo, quando custa e onde posso comprar online?

Como vivo na Islandia é um sitio excelente para começar um hobbie assim...


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2012 às 01:24)

Não sei te dizer como se faz um geofono, mas por curiosidade hoje à tarde contactei um sujeito italiano que faz parte de uma rede sísmica amadora e que usam geofonos caseiros de 1Hz e 2Hz..assim que ele responder-me posso dizer alguma coisa..mas acredito que seja algo complicado de construir e obter bons resultados.

Mas os geofonos que uso são bons e muito baratos, é um conjunto de 3 geofonos (Norte-Sul; Este-Oeste; Vertical), L15B 4.5Hz Geophones Mark Products.

Deixo aqui algumas infos para quem quiser ter um sistema (uma rede sísmica amadora nacional, alguem interessado?  )

Basicamente precisas de:
-Sensor
-Board amplificadora/Filtro
-Board conversora analógico para digital.
-Software

*Sensor: *
Como na Islândia tens muitos sismos, podes usar os Geofonos de 4.5Hz, pois são sensores de curto período (>1Hz), irá registar bem sismos locais e regionais onde a frequência dos sismos é à volta de 1Hz~10Hz. Se tiveres interessado em registar sismos telesismicos (>M6 no mundo inteiro), precisas de um sensor de Longo Período e o mais simples de se fazer é um "Lehman" (estou a pensar fazer um no próximo mês). Um Geofono de 4.5Hz apenas irá registar a onda P de eventos telesismicos, não irás receber a onda S nem a onda de superfície. Mas se queres um sensor portátil para fazeres uns testes de campo, os Geofonos são feitos mesmo para isso.

Onde comprar?
Geofonos 4.5Hz:
http://psn.quake.net/geophone/index.html (comprei aqui os meus geofonos ~100€ c/ portes para os Açores)

Lehman:
http://www.mindsetsonline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=9047 (Tb podes adquirir a board amp/filtro e conversora)
ou então o Volksmeter
http://www.rllinstruments.com/
*
Board Amplificadora/Filtro*
É neste campo que tenho batalhado para perceber o melhor circuito, fiz a minha própria board por motivos financeiros, mas se tivesse oportunidade iria sem dúvida para esta board.
http://psn.quake.net/eqamp.html

*Board conversora analógico para digital*
Mais uma vez se pudesse ia para o mesmo sujeito que faz as boards amplificadoras/filtro
http://psn.quake.net/serialatod.html

*
Software*
Para fazer log em plot 24h
Se escolheres as boards do site PSN.Quake.net, vais usar o software WinSDR (gratuito)..que é provavelmente dos melhores softwares para fins pessoais/amadores.

Se escolheres a "minha" board (baseado no circuito Infiltec 4.5), podes usar o AmaSeis (gratuito, 100% compatível) ou o JamaSeis (gratuito, irá ser lançado dentro de uns meses). 

Analizar eventos
WinQuake (pago 30$us)
SeisGram2K (gratuito, é o melhor).

Se escolheres tudo do site PSN.Quake (é só montar e registar):
110$ geofonos
190$ board amp/filtro
180$ board A/D 3 canais
480$ + portes

Como podes ver o mais dificil e o que custa mais são as placas amplificadoras/filtro e A/D. Se tiveres interessado na forma mais económica, podes fazer como eu, comprei o conjunto de 3 geofonos e mandei fazer uma placa para apenas um geofono (vou pedir este mês para os outros canais)..os resultados não são tão bons como as boards do PSN.Quake..mas enquanto a minha board é um conjunto de amp/filtro/AD por apenas 30€/canal, as do PSN.Quake são 300€/3 canais. Mas quando puder compro o sistema completo do site PSN.Quake.

Outro exemplo é o custo de um sistema completo Lehman+minha board, contas muito por alto, por volta de 70€ já se tem um sistema completo a receber sismos.


Se quiseres ser mais profissional, compras um sensor da Guralp, Lennarts, GeoSpace, mais o equipamento electrónico, mas com um custo .

Qualquer dúvida estás à vontade


----------



## fablept (6 Fev 2012 às 20:17)

Mais um evento desconhecido, semelhante aos outros mas desta vez foi umas horas mais tarde..





Frequência do evento entre 1.7Hz e 2.5Hz. Tb tive um registo suspeito às 03:42, mas desconfio muito que seja um sismo.


----------



## fablept (9 Fev 2012 às 01:21)

2.0 - Fogo




O estranho é que registei muito pouco este sismo, enquanto os outros desconhecidos referidos em cima tem uma amplitude maior do que este e se a estação CMLA registou muito melhor este sismo do que os outros, fiquei com a dúvida onde foi o epicentro dos outros sismos? Só se por algum motivo não consegui registar bem este sismo


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2012 às 20:19)

No dia 10, tive mais dois registos por volta da 13h (12h Açores)..em baixo tem o registo destes dois eventos na estação CMLA a 12km. Como disse antes, é muito estranho estes eventos pois acontecem +- à mesma hora..até agora não tenho confirmação se isto são sismos. Talvez provocados pelo homem?


----------



## fablept (2 Mar 2012 às 23:07)

Nova aquisição 





Comparação entre o "novo" sensor de 1Hz (2.5Kg) e um Geofono de 10Hz (200gr).

Ainda não tive oportunidade de testar, tou com um pouco de receio que tenha danificado durante a longa viagem.


----------



## fablept (8 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

Quase 3 meses depois consegui confirmar o sismo (Ml1.4) que registei ao pé da Lagoa do Congro no dia 24 de Dezembro (primeiro post) 

De acordo com o boletim sísmico do IM de Dezembro:
24-12-2011 17:11:36.4 37.804°N 25.435°W 8 1.4 ml Congro (S. Miguel)

Tive a cerca de 6km do evento, reparei que tb tive uma sorte desgraçada, pois entre 12 horas foi o único sismo na zona, mas se tivesse ficado lá mais 20mnts registava outro


----------



## fablept (12 Mar 2012 às 14:51)

M4.2 - Falha da Gloria +-170km





Foi registado com o novo sensor de 1Hz a 19bits sem amp/filtro externo. Filtro no software a 8Hz 2 poles. Vou encomendar uma nova board com amp/filtro, pois com a minha board não estou a ter bons resultados.


----------



## fablept (18 Mar 2012 às 23:23)

Sismo registado à minutos..


----------



## Zapiao (20 Mar 2012 às 21:41)

Estive aí perto no sabado


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2012 às 23:07)

Zapiao disse:


> Estive aí perto no sabado



Se tiveste na zona do Monte Escuro à tarde de repente nos cruzamos 

Aproveito para deixar o registo do sismo 7.4 no México (7700km), foi o primeiro evento telesismico que registei de forma completa (ondas P, S e de superfície), isto no geofono de 1Hz.


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2012 às 20:19)

Para quem tiver curiosidade da minha instalação "caseira":

Estou a experimentar uma placa de mármore como base, não sei se vai melhorar ou piorar..




No meio de tantos fios: Conversor Analógico/digital a castanho, Arduino (microcontrolador) a azul..




Tudo encaixotado..


----------



## fablept (23 Mai 2012 às 00:16)

Boas.

Tive a fazer uns cálculos muito por alto para compreender a sensibilidade do meu sistema, como previa, o ruído é o que limita a sensibilidade, basicamente tenho dois tipos de ruído:

-Natural: ondulação, vento.
-Artificial: carros, pessoas, etc etc.

Consigo obter os melhores resultados à noite (a partir +-00h) até às 7 da manhã, num dia de tempo muito estável. Os piores resultados acontecem em dias de instabilidade durante um dia de trabalho (como hoje).

Para eventos locais, em condições perfeitas, consigo registar sismos a partir de (na teoria):
20km - Ml1.2
40km - Ml1.7
80km - Ml2.2
100km - Ml2.3
200km - Ml2.8

Em condições de muito ruído:
20km - Ml2.0
40km - Ml2.5
80km - Ml3.0
100km - Ml3.1
200km - Ml3.6

Extremos:
Mínimo - epicentro a 1km Ml0.2
Máximo - epicentro a 20km Ml3.8 | 50km Ml4.5 | 100km Ml4.9

Eventos telesísmicos, apenas a partir de 6.2 (depende da localização, etc etc).

Preciso mesmo de arranjar um sitio mais calmo para o geofono


----------



## fablept (12 Jun 2012 às 17:47)

Depois de uns meses sem registar aqueles "sismos suspeitos à hora marcada",  +- 3 semanas atrás voltei a registar um pelas 12h e hoje outro às 11.55..


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2012 às 16:32)

Sismo registado à cerca de 1h. mb 4.4, +-700km Norte dos Açores.
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=273955#summary


----------



## fablept (5 Jul 2012 às 17:18)

Depois de mais um "registo suspeito à mesma hora", fui ao Observatório Afonso Chaves (IM) em Ponta Delgada (aproveitei para esclarecer umas dúvidas), perguntar se sabiam a origem destes registos, informaram-me que tratava-se de rebentamentos de pedreiras. 

Existe duas pedreiras (uma próxima da outra) a cerca de 8km do meu sistema, pelo que disseram-me uma costuma fazer rebentamentos pouco antes do meio dia e a outra pouco depois do meio dia.

Mistério resolvido


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2012 às 13:12)

Este registo às 4 da manhã é mais um grande mistério..






Quando vi o registo, pensei logo que fosse a onda P de um grande sismo..mas o único sismo de grande magnitude durante a noite foi às 00.31h e registei essa onda P uns 20mnts depois.

A estação sísmica a 10km de mim, tb tem este registo.


----------



## girassol (12 Out 2012 às 15:22)

Boas!

Costumo acompanhar este tópico pois é de uma matéria que me interessa bastante e deixa-me desde já dar-te os meus parabéns pelo projecto!

Houve um sismo que pode ter causado esse registo. Eu não sou entendido na matéria assumo já!

Ilhas Bonin - Japão
Magnitude: 4.6
Profundidade: 500km
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usb000d4v5.php#details

Tempo estimado das ondas P
http://neic.usgs.gov/neis/bulletin/neic_b000d4v5_t.html

Cumps 

EDIT: Fiquei na dúvida com que hora estava o sismograma e já vi que é UTC, assumi que fosse GMT, assim não há diferença horária. Mesmo assim os minutos não batiam certo.
Não podia ter sido este sismo, e nem mesmo o seguinte no Equador pois foi ás 4h31.

Pelo gráfico parece mesmo um sismo pois a intensidade começa com um pico mais elevado, ou uma explosão mas a essa hora é um pouco estranho...

A hora que está registada está correcta?


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2012 às 18:34)

girassol disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Costumo acompanhar este tópico pois é de uma matéria que me interessa bastante e deixa-me desde já dar-te os meus parabéns pelo projecto!
> 
> ...




Boas.

Ao que parece foi um sismo Ml1.8 no Fogo-Congro! 

http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/geologia-acores/actividade-sismica/Paginas/default.aspx

Mas a verdade é que foi um registo estranho, que nem consigo perceber onde se encontra a onda S. Tb pensei que fosse algum tipo de explosão, pois as explosões que registo são sempre uns registos meios estranhos (como a que registei à cerca de 40mnts), mas às 4 da matina era dificil ser uma explosão

Mas uma coisa descobri, tenho as horas do plot desactualizadas..registei a onda P às 04.11:04.2, a estação sísmica CMLA que se encontra mais próxima do epicentro foi às 04.11:07..por isso pensei que o epicentro do evento fosse mais para o meu lado do que da estação CMLA.

Uma forma simples de calculares o tempo de chegada das ondas (P e S apenas), é indo a este site www.wpsmap.com , na tabela, encontras o sismo que desejas calcular, na coluna Time Travel clicas em "Add to Map"..e vai aparecer dois marcadores, arrastas um para o local que quiseres.


----------



## fablept (12 Dez 2012 às 13:59)

Um belo exemplar que registei hoje 

ML2.7, a +-55km. 





Comparação entre o registo de um sismo de ML2.7 (11:02h) e ML2.2 (11.11h), agora imaginem o registo de um sismo de ML4.0, ultrapassa o limite de +-32000 (16bits).


----------



## fablept (17 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

Registei 3 sismos na zona da Fossa Hirondelle (mais para a zona das Sete Cidades) durante o dia de hoje, este foi o mais relevante (Ml 2.9)


----------



## fablept (16 Nov 2013 às 00:45)

Isto vai em jeito de blog 

Desde que tive conhecimento do Raspberry Pi, que tive interesse em usar um para este projecto pelas suas dimensões, baixo consumo energético e custo. Finalmente concretizei essa ideia 





Lado esquerdo - Arduino, OP-Amp, ADC
Centro - Geofono de 4.5Hz horizontal
Direito - Raspberry Pi.

Tudo muito improvisado e ruidoso, ainda não consegui arranjar uma caixa estanque maior, por isso está tudo atafulhado.

Apenas estou a usar à uma semana e meia, até agora acho tudo muito estável. Os dados são guardados no Raspberry PI em binário seguindo o formato do software que uso (AmaSeis), tenho um script que copia, retira bytes de um lado para o outro de forma que o formato seja o correcto, depois são enviados para o meu servidor web e finalmente são recebidos no meu servidor em casa para aceder aos dados.
O Arduino no sistema é um extra, pois o Raspberry Pi pode perfeitamente ler os dados do ADC, mas ainda não tive tempo (e paciência..) para converter a biblioteca do Arduino para Python.

Da forma que estou a usar, estou dependente de um sistema windows para poder gerar plots (imagens de dados), experimentei algumas formas para tornar o Raspberry "independente", em que através do raspberry poderia aceder aos dados e gerar os plots..experimentei o SeisGram2K e OBSpy, o SeisGram2K abre os dados e aplica filtros a uma velocidade bem aceitável (em SAC), já o OBSpy (plataforma Python), leva cerca de 15 segundos para gerar um plot de 160kb (10 minutos em ASCII), gerar um plot de 24h iria levar...muito tempo! Por enquanto vou manter rasp + servidor web + portátil e vou experimentar várias formas de criar plots/aceder a dados.






Printscreen do Raspberry Pi (Raspbian). O espectograma a mostrar a quantidade de ruído electrónico que tenho 





Plot 24h com um sismo registado ontem às 16:43.


----------



## fablept (4 Dez 2013 às 19:58)

Mudei o meu sistema todo para Linux pois tem muitas mais vantagens do que usar Windows. A ideia agora é instalar mais um sensor na ilha de S.Miguel (se possível em zonas sísmicas de interesse), guardar tudo no servidor Linux, criar plots, criar uma biblioteca de dados e partilhar os dados em tempo quase real (com algum delay).

A minha primeira investida vai ser para os lados das Furnas.


----------



## fablept (15 Fev 2014 às 01:33)

E dois meses depois acho que já atinei mais ou menos com uma forma de ter vários sensores e poder visualizá-los em simultâneo em tempo quase real 

Os sistemas independentes não tem GPS e ainda não adicionei um relógio aos raspberry pi, as horas são actualizadas pela internet, por vezes não estão 100% correctas.

Cima-Geofone de 1Hz vertical
Baixo-Geofone de 4.5Hz vertical





O geofone de 4.5Hz está em testes para ser instalado algures em S.Miguel, mas encontrar um sítio com baixo ruído, numa zona de interesse sísmico, com acesso à internet, não é muito fácil. Tinha preferência: 1º Lagoa do Congro/Monte Escuro (Zona inabitada, mas de maior interesse), 2º Furnas (eventualmente registar sismos <Ml1 da zona vulcânica das Furnas), 3º Sete Cidades (sismicidade local praticamente nula, mas mais próximo de registar sismos da Fossa Hirondelle).


----------



## JTavares (10 Mai 2015 às 14:58)

Boa tarde, li com muito interesse este seu tópico deveras promissor e pretendia saber porque deixou de actualizar? Que registos teria com esta vaga sismológica?


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2015 às 17:03)

Boas..

Deixo aqui mais algumas "aventuras e desaventuras" deste projecto, que já caminha para os 4 anos..

Tive que modificar algumas coisas no meu sistema principal, a board ADC começou a ter problemas de instabilidade, desligava-se passado algumas horas, pelo que tive substituir por um outro circuito feito numa breadboard, aumentou o ruído, está algo "descalibrado" e provoca alguns "spikes" (que nota-se perfeitamente no plot 0.05Hz-0.1Hz), mas consegui aumentar a resposta do geofono tanto no de 1Hz e o de 4.5Hz, até cheguei a registar ondas de superfície no geofono de 4.5Hz. O meu geofono de 1Hz já está com alguns problemas, originalmente tinha uma resistência de 5500ohm e a última vez que medi já tinha 3800ohm (acho que ficou danificado na viagem dos EUA-Açores), como resultado disso tenho que cada vez mais amplificar o sinal..mas não noto diferenças na qualidade dos registos.


Tinha planos em instalar pelo menos mais um sistema na ilha de São Miguel, mas é complicado encontrar um lugar com interesse sísmico (Furnas, Fogo, Sete Cidades) "sossegado" com acesso à internet. Quando há algum incremento sísmico na ilha de São Miguel, uso o segundo sistema "portátil" para registar sismos para essa zona. Mas em sismologia, sem acesso a múltiplas estações sísmicas para confirmar os dados, muitas vezes os olhos só vem o que querem ver..e em múltiplas ocasiões tive que recorrer ao CVARG ou IPMA para esclarecerem alguns registos.

O mais recente registo que obtive e não consigo decifrar:





Às 02:03 vê-se a onda P do sismo de Mag 7.4 New Britain Region (a 17000km de distância), e às 02:24 começa um registo centrado nos 3Hz..nunca registei algo assim no meu sistema, ao principio pensei que fosse a centrifugação de uma máquina de lavar, mas registo sempre >5Hz, por isso ou foi um problema electrónico ou foi "man made", pelo que se foi de origem geológica foi algo muito local, pois a estação a 10km, apesar de ter um pequeno spike em 3Hz às 02:24 até 02:40, acho que é coincidência.

Deixo para curiosidade o registo da centrifugação de uma máquina de lavar (está a cerca de 12 metros do geofono)..começa a 5Hz e estabiliza a 7Hz.






Sobre a sismicidade no Faial, apenas registei as ondas P dos sismos de mag 3 mais fracos e as ondas P e S dos sismos mais fortes..estou a mais de 300km da zona epicentral, não consigo registar os sismos mais fracos.
A nível mundial, depende da localização (zona de sombra), profundidade e magnitude..em geral registo sempre sismos >7 em qualquer zona do mundo, nem que seja a onda P e variantes (onda vertical, o sensor que uso é vertical), e dependente dos factores que indiquei em cima, poderei registar a onda S e ondas de superfície..mas já notei que há zonas como a Indonésia, Alasca que registo muito bem as ondas sísmicas, e há outras, tipo Japão, América do Sul em que dificilmente consigo registar alguma coisa em eventos de mag >6 <7.


----------



## JTavares (2 Ago 2015 às 02:21)

Novidades?


----------



## fablept (4 Ago 2015 às 00:46)

Boas..

Não tem havido grandes novidades sísmicas..depois de um ínicio de ano algo tremido, com episódios sísmicos em vários pontos dos Açores, as coisas parecem ter estabilizado e voltou à monotomia sísmica..

Os únicos registos que tive nos últimos tempos que deixaram-me a pensar, são explosões numa pedreira a 10km de distância..registos de baixa frequência sem ondas P/S diferenciadas, ao que se assemelha muito a um tipo de sismo vulcânico. Fiquei a pensar na origem desses tipos de sismos num vulcão, pequenas explosões que ocorrem no interior do sistema vulcânico?


Entretanto tenho desenvolvido uma aplicação data logger para bluetooth, isto porque cansei-me de acartar o computador sempre que vou registar sismos fora de casa, assim posso receber os dados num telemovel/tablet, fazer uma pequena pre visualização e aplicar uns filtros..não é necessário muito mais quando se está na rua com um sismometro, estudar os registos, faz-se em casa 

Aplicação foi pensada em sismologia, mas pode receber dados de qualquer dispositivo (posso adicionar protocolos de comunicação). A app vai ter algumas limitações, exemplificando, 40SPS com 3 horas de dados dá quase meio milhão de samples e digamos que não convem trabalhar muito com arrays deste tamanho num smartphone/tablet de baixa gama eheh
Mas para coisas básicas, acho que desenrrasca bem..

Quando a app estiver mais avançada, crio um tópico para quem quiser dar umas dicas, sugestões, etc. Até posso adicionar FTP para enviar os dados para um servidor (hj em dia não é necessário desktop/laptops para fazer logging, há dispositivos que consomem muito menos energia, mais baratos que fazem praticamente o mesmo).





Mais imagens..

Extract
FFT


----------



## JTavares (21 Set 2022 às 15:26)

Novidades deste projeto?


----------

